# Some new ideas for dust collection exhaust filtration



## ShawneeHillsWorkshop (Sep 30, 2015)

I recently partnered with WYNN ENVIRONMENTAL to show some new innovations they had using Gamma Seal lids for multiple things on an air filter Plenum box. Check out the video here


----------

